# HB Guide Prop Help



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I've got a 2000 HB guide center console, 2008 Merc 90 2 stroke, no TM system, power pole, casting platform on front, pretty minimal and don't really carry much to keep weight down. The current prop that's on there now is the Mirage 18p and was told it was the original prop when the boat was repowered, and it still looks good. I am having some issues and am wondering if a new prop will help at all. I basically have no capability to trim when running by myself, trimming the motor up even a little produces porpoising and when my fuel tank gets below the halfway mark I need tabs along with the motor being trimmed completely down to keep from porpoising. I'm also having issues with the boat wanting to slide out on me in a turn unless I slow WAY DOWN, and when I am running creeks when I transition from a left turn to a right turn or vice versa it slides out almost every time in even at lower speeds. I have noticed that when I do have someone else on board the boat handles a little better in a turn. I was hoping someone would be able to shed some light on this for me. I've had this boat for about 8 months and have ended up in some bad situations running the creeks in NC, have ended up in the grass once or twice and I would really like to remedy this, thankfully the boat and myself were not hurt in any way but I got lucky with the tides being very high at the time.


----------

